

Nezumi : iPhone app for Heroku - jmonegro
http://nezumiapp.com/

======
tmpk
Great app!

Just out of curiosity, is the Heroku market large enough to support a highly
customized app like this?

~~~
ph0rque
I bet the creators were scratching their own itch.

~~~
mwhuss
Exactly, there was no app to do it so I built one. I also did it to get the
experience of taking an app from conception to the store.

The next 5 people who follow <http://twitter.com/nezumiapp> and reply to this
thread with their Twitter handle get a Promo code for a FREE copy of the app
via Direct Message.

Note: The promo code is only valid in the US App Store.

~~~
jmonegro
What did you use to interact with Heroku? As far as I know, there isn't a
public API...

~~~
pwim
Heroku has a rest api. The ruby gem is just a wrapper for it.

------
jot
I've been using this for the last couple of days. It rocks!

------
gavin_stark
Great app, very useful for managing Heroku deployments.

